# how to clean reclaimed deck wood, most likely cedar



## fire77aa (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone im extremely new to any kind of wood working and finally have a little time to start on some personal projects. anyway I acquired a good amount of 2×6 and 2×10 deck wood that has that older look to it that I really like. some of the wood is raised and other pieces are smoother and I noticed some pieces had some grease caked on to it where im assuming they had a grill above it. my neighbor is a carpenter and said he would help me build a bar with it but I wanted to prepare the wood before he helped me build. I wanna keep that raised older wood look to it and maybe seal it with some sort of semi gloss to protect it, it would be kept inside a screened in patio however I was told by a friend that I needed to clean the wood extremely well with tri sodium phosphate and not sand it or else whatever sealer I use it wont stick to the wood, but im worried ill damage the wood with chemicals. I need advice on the best way to clean it or prep it and the best sealant to use when were done building, I was told to use bartop epoxy for the top but what about everything else since the epoxy is pour on only? Please help!! sorry its so lengthy been looking for answers but responses with google are limited haha, and finally decided to join a forum. Thanks for all who respond!!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Do they have paint or anything on them? I assume if no paint, then sealer had been used. You can use poly for the top and the rest,


----------



## fire77aa (Jul 25, 2014)

the majority of them don't have paint, most of the boards seem old enough to where it wasn't resealed over time, What about cleaning the wood so the poly will stick?


----------



## fire77aa (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank You for the response @mrjinx007 !!! Ill go with poly as a sealer, thinking of what to seal with has been a huge part of battle for me hahaha.


----------



## MikeThrockmorton (Nov 4, 2013)

I would take a piece, cut an end off and take a look at what's inside just to make sure it's not treated wood and, secondarily, to confirm it looks like cedar.


----------



## fire77aa (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## fire77aa (Jul 25, 2014)

Those are two different pieces I cut in to. Any thoughts on exactly what wood it looks like


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I would pull old "girty" out and belt sand it within an inch of its life!

Only way to make sure you have a good surface to start from. I would never plane something that rough and full of potential dirt debris.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I recycled the cedar from my kids' playground. After removing the hardware and nails, I just run it through the rough planer (has chip blades already) and call it good (couple times through at the last setting). Save the good planer blade for fine work.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Pressure wash it!


----------



## MikeThrockmorton (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, if not exactly cedar, it looks darn close.

The end grain looks cedary and the peach fuzz around the cut are symptomatic.


----------



## fire77aa (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks timbertailor, hhhopks, joeinga, and mike. Y'all have been a huge help with this. I am definitely going to try and learn as much as I can from everyone at this site.


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 25, 2014)

Sandblasting will give you that raised grain look.


----------



## fire77aa (Jul 25, 2014)

That's looks pretty nice.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Keep us posted on your project progress! Have fun.


----------



## fire77aa (Jul 25, 2014)

Definitely, I'll be taking progress pics


----------

